# Would anyone be interested in creating some tga pictures for me for a reward?



## JohnathanMonkey (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello,

I am currently doing Wii U VC injects and one of the things that I like to do is add custom tga icons into the meta folders in place of what is already there. Catmanfan has an amazing collection xcf files, but I need more than what he has already done. He has NES, SNES, GBA, N64, and NDS complete and they look wonderful. I need someone who can add GB, GBC, TG-16, GG, SMS, MSX, and Wii to my collection.

Here is a link of the example xcf files that Catmanfan has created. I would like for them to be in the same format type as this. Here is a link to the fonts that are used in this. I don't expect anything to be done for me for free. I will buy you a game from the Eshop for your troubles, or if you have Playstation or Xbox, I will buy you a marketplace game from there as well. Any game up to $15.00 for any system. Any help regarding this would be very much appreciated and I would be forever in your debt. I've never asked for anything like this, so I don't really know the going rate some we can definitely negotiate on the game too.

Thank you in advance


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 31, 2016)

This may be hard to do, at least for me. As is, it uses a backdrop from Nintendo's official VC, with non-changeable images. I'm no photoshop expert, so I couldn't replace them with anything new.



Spoiler: big image










Official Wii VC titles use texture images like this, though:


Spoiler: Wii













Which are easily changeable.


----------

